# how to pass the stage 9?



## Sharon Sheng (May 18, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Does anyone play the game"Kill them paper monsters : Animal down".I just cannot pass the stage 9. Who can help me ?


----------

